# Do you get The Horn??



## Guest (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi guys, 

Forgive the title but i thought it was amusing! HA HA.

I was just wonderign how may of you have used "horn" type transducers in a home theater environment and what have been your results?

I am using the SVA series all round from JBL and have to say they are very tasty indeed.
regards
SUB :bigsmile:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I've threatened getting Klipsch on several occasions and they are reasonably priced. I can't afford the SVA series. :sad2:


----------



## Sir Terrence (Jun 8, 2006)

I have 4 way custom built horn hybrids in my hometheater as the front L/R, a 2.5 way horn hybrid center, and a 2 way horn hybrid surrounds. For a couple of years I ran this system as a 5.0 system because my mains extend to 25hz, and can be played back at reference levels the LFE channel, as well as the L,C,R, RS,LS. I recently added two very large custom sealed 15" subs to handle the LFE, while each other channel plays back full range. 

When the designer of these speakers set them up in my listening room, one of the first things that struck me about these speakers was their neutrality, giant soundfield, and the complete lack of the horn sound. After listening to these speakers, I can never go back to cones and domes.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

I have an all Klipsch Heritage home theater...K-horns, LaScala, with a Legend center (KLF-C7) and SVS sub. Sounds better than any theater in Dallas. I get pant leg fluttering bass. Because Klipsch speakers are so forward sounding, I'm in the middle of many an explosion or fire-fight.


----------

